# Skynet Bridge from ESG



## Rob Fisher (21/12/22)

ESG has announced a new product from their stable - TheSkynet Bridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/22)

looks like a small engine block with cylinders and pistons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin Long (22/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 267633



Yeah, that looks stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SivenZN (23/12/22)

Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jagga8008 (31/12/22)

Got lucky with the draw, ordered mine today , can’t wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jagga8008 (Yesterday at 14:22)

So exited , can’t wait for mine…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (Yesterday at 21:50)

jagga8008 said:


> So exited , can’t wait for mine…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great to see
Thanks for posting it @jagga8008 

seems like a quality device indeed
i like how they have all the different sized airflow pins for various vaping styles
MTL for the win


----------

